

Hacker News: you can checkout, but never leave - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/07/hacker-news-you-can-checkout-but-never.html

======
JanezStupar
_On Hacker News it's common to hear people say they read the comments before
reading the article. That's the acid test._

I mostly only read comments - unless the topic is one of core topics I am
interested in. But for learning stuff HN comments got to be the highest
bandwidth channel I have ever used.

Also I would like an offtopic site that this community could use. Obviously
site like that would have to be endorsed by PG to really work. And PG is
really too smart to let it happen.

------
jrwoodruff
This is true. I would love to see PG write a book about how he's managed to
curate possibly the best community on the internet.

I would also like to see him try this in a different vertical, in the manner
that Stack Overflow has, but given the driver behind HN I don't think that's
likely.

